# Old Mountain Farm Goaties



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, so if you all could pick any doe from the OMF website to purchase a doe or buck kid from, which would it be?? If you can't pick more than one, feel free to write a list.  This would not be until 2010 that I could buy one (saving for my trip to Europe).

http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Breeding%26Kidding.html

Oh, I am curious what you all think of my favorite does of OMF.  I still consider myself a "newbie" in judging conformation, so I like other people's opinions.

1. Flower Power
2. Patchouli
3. Tulip
4. Michi Kasu
5. Tianna Quinn

Does that would be FF this year, so ??? beside them:
1. Krystal Blue
2. Pucha Pat
3. Flat Rocks Casual Elegance
4. Palita (???) _Not sure if I like her bloodlines. . . . ._


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> 4. Palita (???) Not sure if I like her bloodlines. . . . .


WOW, I am bit surprised by this. As her bloodline is exquisite IMO. Her dam is awesome and is quickly becoming one of the top Nigerians out there today. Beautiful doe with an outstanding mammary... She has it all! And Palita's sire is a Wedding Song son, who is already one of the top Nigerian does alive. Doesn't get much better than Wedding Song. IMO
I would LOVE to have Palita or an offspring of Palita.
Can I ask what you don't like about it? I am always curious as to what others think about certain lines, as we all have our likes and dislikes. :shrug:

As for 1.- 5. they are all very nice choices so you couldn't go wrong with any really. It would be a hard decision to make.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Flower Power
2. Patchouli
3. Tulip
4. Michi Kasu


Michi Kasu will always be my favorite. Flower Power is a fallow up.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

what exactly are you looking to improve on.. that might help


i really love nutmeg and fawn.. but i noticed you didn't have them listed


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

look at this dam and daughter class.. they are SOOO consistent
http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Dam&Daughter.html


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I love that picture!! Too cute!  

I actually did look at Suddenly - but she just didn't "pop" out like the others. I also really like Nutmeg but she is somewhat related to Leona and I just want something totally different, uncommon for our area.

Let's see, I want to improve just about everything to do with udders; most especially capacity, teat size/placement, and foreudders. Just about all our does have quite nice conformation, so keep that up as well.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

tulip.... she has a gorgeous udder and great type


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I spent a good amount of time looking through to does on the website. honestly i kept going back to suddenly. not only is she flashy but she is deep level and wide. Her udder is nearly perfectly shaped when viewed from the side, she has awsome teat placement and size and a nice foreudder. really nice rear leg set too. Love her long neck and well extended brisket.
I know i have expressed interest in tulip before shes a nice doe. I like flower power but she could use a better rear leg set. Not really seeing the udder devided into thirds behind her legs there.
Michi kasu is really nice she is high on the list of favorites but i would like to see flatter shoulders. 
There are lots of nice does to choose from there, i dont think you could go wrong with most of them.
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

tulip is a gorgeous doe.. i love suddenly's mom zenon! 

i think if your gonna go with michi.. look at her doe tah-dah! i think shes an improvement over mom


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I sent Cheryle an email with my other choices. First off, I like Tulip and Patchouli and would like a buck from them. She told me that their waiting lists are long and it may take up to two years to fill them, so I sent her this list:

Flower Power
Michi Kasu
Suddenly
Krystal Blue ?
Palita ?
Pucha Pat ?
Flat Rocks Casual Elegance ?

Told her that I probably went a little overboard picking them out. . . .  It was tough to decide!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I didn't look at all the does, but checked out a few that caught my eye right away off the breeding schedule pictures...

Flower Power - Beautiful looong body. Very nice udder with a well defined medial and teats that are well placed, long and look easy to milk. High wide rear udder, and smooth foreudder. Overall beautiful doe. The main fault I could find is that she may be slightly weak in the chine. Hard to tell for sure.
Tulip - very deep bodied, long and uphill. Beautiful udder - high wide rear udder, good medial nice shape. Teats look like they need to be a little more well defined. Check out the WIIIIIIIIDE chest on this doe!!! Wow!
Patchouli - Nice looking doe. Nice flat, level topline. Tons of width in the chest. Nice udder for a FF. Good teats, but they are slightly too far to the sides.
Ta-Dah - O.k, I have to say that her coloring was what made me look closer at this girl... But she is a pretty nice doe in other ways too. Her udder is nicely shaped. Her teats are too far to the sides and look like they turn out a bit, but they are long for a FF and look easy to milk. She has a very nice topline.
Katrina - Her 2nd freshening udder looks nice (although it is over bagged!). But it looks like she has nice long teats, a good medial in spite of being over bagged, and very nice shape. She has a well extended brisket. She is uphill, but looks to have a bit of a steep rump.
Michi Kasu - Nice long body and neck. VERY dairy. Has a rather narrow chest and looks like she might be loose in the elbow. Very sharp withers! Nice topline.

My favorites of the ones I looked at were Flower Power and Tulip.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Of the goats at OMF that are not of their breeding, Patience would be at the top of my list. She is one of the most acclaimed does in the ND world period and IMO would take titles over most of the others. And the proof is in her her progeny - many show and milk titles there.
I still can't believe Cheryle let go one of the nicest bucks I've seen - her Sage who is the spotted goat at the left top of her breeding page. 
Ta Da, I think upon closer examination might be lacking some, but yes, her Tulip is a gem for sure.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I also considered Patience when I first emailed her. . . . she told me that Patience had quite loose shoulders as she aged. So, that's why I went with some other does.


----------

